# deathnote movie



## digipokemaster (Sep 27, 2010)

i just saw DeathNote the movie i got think about L as i was watching it. here my question about the character L how is he able to eat a huge amount of sweets and not get sick and throw-up plus stay skinny? how is that possible


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fast metabolism?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 27, 2010)

It's explained somewhere in the Anime that he burns it all off because he uses his brain to think so much, something like that.


----------



## mameks (Sep 28, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> It's explained somewhere in the Anime that he burns it all off because he uses his brain to think so much, something like that.


This. He eats sugar so that he can think properly


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 28, 2010)

Great movie.

Very Blanchot. Death in writing, etc.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 28, 2010)

i recommend the anime 

only some 37 episodes if i recall well so it should be a quick download.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Sep 28, 2010)

L is so lucky >.< i love eating sweets and i'm a chunk T_T


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 28, 2010)

I never finished watching the anime.It's really a good anime but not just my type.


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 28, 2010)

the death note movie is pale compared to the anime...
btw there is 2 movies of it...


----------



## Daizu (Sep 28, 2010)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> the death note movie is pale compared to the anime...
> btw there is 2 movies of it...



Three movies actually. Anyway, L eats sweets so that he can think better. The movies weren't all that great imo, if you're going to watch a Death Note movie, I recommend the two-hour anime recaps (there's two of them: one of the first half of the series, and one for the last half), or just watch the entire anime. I hear the manga is much much better though but I wouldn't know as haven't read it.


----------



## mameks (Sep 28, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Spikeynator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That. I really enjoyed the anime, but the manga is sooo much better, imho.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 28, 2010)

I can eat food just like L. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just watched the movie, it was pretty cool.


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 29, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Daizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The manga is always much better than the anime so far from my experience.Some anime have some revisions or filler episodes which usually changes,modify,improve or worst-case scenario ruin the story in total.Since I read the manga of deathnote(though i didn't finished reading it,lol), I can say it's much better than the anime.(Though I can't really say for sure since I didn't finish both but so far, the manga is still better.)
On a side note,isn't the actor playing L also the lead character in the live-action version of DMC(Detroit Metal City,i forgot his name there, Krausser????)


----------

